# Made by Knock



## mariner89 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi does anyone have an idea how often the MBK website is restocked. Decided to dive in and buy a Feldgrind 2 but can't find any available.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Keep advised that ordering from MBK directly is a Russian roulette. You might get it next day, might wait for a month...

Best to order from some reputable shop instead, but it seems like they are sold out. Gardelli has Feld1, but a bit on a pricy side. I'm not sure if Feld2 is press-fit assembly (as is Aergrind). Feld1 has a grub screw on the side, so you can clean, realign, etc. much easier. If the press-fit burr falls out, glue might be your only option.


----------



## mariner89 (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm knew to all this have only found another shop online that sells any of them and they only have the aergrind in stock at £135. missed out on a feld1 last night on eBay it went for 51 quid but was well worn


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

mariner89 said:


> I'm knew to all this have only found another shop online that sells any of them and they only have the aergrind in stock at £135. missed out on a feld1 last night on eBay it went for 51 quid but was well worn


 I eyed up that Feld1 - wasn't worth it IMO as the top lever arm had been worn away pretty bad. Would have a hard time replacing it. It also looked fairly beat up.


----------



## mariner89 (Aug 3, 2019)

Cooffe said:


> I eyed up that Feld1 - wasn't worth it IMO as the top lever arm had been worn away pretty bad. Would have a hard time replacing it. It also looked fairly beat up.


 yeah I know what you mean. I can't find a feld2 anywhere in stock. I've found somewhere that sells the aergrind but in half minds weather to hold out and wait for a feld 2. no idea how long I'll be waiting though


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

mariner89 said:


> yeah I know what you mean. I can't find a feld2 anywhere in stock. I've found somewhere that sells the aergrind but in half minds weather to hold out and wait for a feld 2. no idea how long I'll be waiting though


 I have the feld2 and it is OK. The Feld 47 I think would be better for me though. The issue is with most of the Knock gear, as you are discovering, the customer service and the fact it's pretty much a lottery.

I bought direct from Knock and sent an email as it had been about 4 weeks since I'd ordered and I'd heard nothing. It then arrived at my door about 2 weeks later without confirmation or anything, so yeah... Gear is good, customer service - not so.


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

Great grinders, at a very reasonable price (own both Feld2 and Aergrind and have been very lucky with both)

BUT, huge lottery with supply or backup, as per PPapa and Cooffe's posts. And +1 on fairly spotty communication, having purchased Feld2 direct from MBK and received it 4 days later - In Oz, but with no communication - while others can wait months according to posts online, also with no/minimal response.

Only fair to suggest that perhaps Mr Peter K is a victim of his own success. He makes lovely product which I do not regret buying, but I understand that it pretty much was one man in a shed in the beginning and perhaps he's been struggling to catch up since demand for his grinders took off, in the same manner as Orphan Espresso....who ended up outsourcing all their grinder manufacturing!

Best advice, buy MBK by all means, but perhaps from a reseller and then you've got some consumer protection at least. He probably talks to his resellers, lol!


----------



## mariner89 (Aug 3, 2019)

I bought an aergrind in the end. After an issue at the start where the burrs were locked. Machina Espresso gave me some advice and had me up a running. Just playing with the grind size now to find my sweet spot.


----------



## mark8805 (Oct 17, 2014)

mariner89 said:


> Hi does anyone have an idea how often the MBK website is restocked. Decided to dive in and buy a Feldgrind 2 but can't find any available.


 I have one for sale if you want it, let me know and I will post it on the for sale page.


----------



## mariner89 (Aug 3, 2019)

mark8805 said:


> I have one for sale if you want it, let me know and I will post it on the for sale page.


 that's ok mate I bought an aergrind in the end.


----------



## Kaffeetresor (Apr 17, 2019)

kjarsheim said:


> Best advice, buy MBK by all means, but perhaps from a reseller and then you've got some consumer protection at least. He probably talks to his resellers, lol!


 MBK has reseller? I found only one in Germany.


----------



## kjarsheim (Sep 24, 2016)

Well I'm in Australia and got mine through Smallbatch.com.au, they still appear to carry them but it may not be that wonderful an idea for those in the Northern Hemisphere


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

I made a sales enquiry via the website several weeks ago and had no reply. If they are not interested in sales then you have no chance of support.

How not to run a business!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Asgard said:


> I made a sales enquiry via the website several weeks ago and had no reply. If they are not interested in sales then you have no chance of support.
> 
> How not to run a business!


 Buy through a reseller, then they have to deal with support/replacement/refund.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

The Asgard said:


> I made a sales enquiry via the website several weeks ago and had no reply. If they are not interested in sales then you have no chance of support.
> 
> How not to run a business!


 He builds superb product / products at a very competitive price for the quality. Obvious struggles with the volume / customers service side of things but I have a walnut Hausgrind, Feld 1 and a Feld 47 and all are superb ergonomically and haven't needed any customer support as they have had no issues for the last few years.

Have tried a lot of the (more expensive) competitors but these are simple to adjust and a pleasure to grind with.

Met him at the London Coffee Festival where I bought my Feld 47 (for a steal) and he's a really passionate guy.

I echo the advise of maybe buying through a reseller as I know you won't be disappointed once you get your hands on one.


----------



## Owen Taylor (Jan 15, 2020)

Stevebee said:


> He builds superb product / products at a very competitive price for the quality. Obvious struggles with the volume / customers service side of things but I have a walnut Hausgrind, Feld 1 and a Feld 47 and all are superb ergonomically and haven't needed any customer support as they have had no issues for the last few years.
> 
> Have tried a lot of the (more expensive) competitors but these are simple to adjust and a pleasure to grind with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Owen Taylor (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi, I ordered an aergrind from them at the beginning of January and it arrive within the promised 5 days. A friend bought one just before Christmas and it also came in time. I guess they are working hard to keep up with the strong demand for their great products.

Owen


----------

